# تحليل كيميائي لعينة مياه



## نشمي (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي طلب بسيط من الأخوة الكيميائيين أتمنى أن أجد الجواب الشافي 
حيث أني قمت بتحليل عينة مياه بئر لدى احد الأصدقاء وقد سلمني تقرير 
متكامل عن العينة ولكني بصراحة غير مقتنع به ولم أستطيع مناقشته مع أحد المختصين
وأرغب في معرفة 
1جودة هذا التحليل الكيميائي وماهي العناصر الكيميائية المذكورة بالتقرير التي تدخل في مجموع الأملاح الكلية الذائبة ؟
2ماذا نعني بالقلوية الكلية 
3ماذا نعني total coliform وكذلك E coli

وشكرا للجميع وهذا هو التقرير الكيميائي 

درجة الحرارة : 26
الرقم الهيدروجيني : 6.95
العكارة : 0.3
التوصيلية الكهربائية : 6320
الأملاح الكلية الذائبة : 3160
العسر الكلي : 1600
عسر الكالسيوم : 376
عسر المغنيسيوم : 1224
الكالسيوم : 150.4
المغنيسيوم : 293
الكلوريد : 1960
الكبريتات : 540
النترات : 190
الحديد : 0.03
الكلور : 0
القلوية الكلية : 172.5
الفلورايد : 1.9
total coliform : سلبي 
E coli : سلبي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
لست ادري ماذا تقصد في عدم قناعتك هل هي بالتحاليل وعدم صحتها ام غير ذلك 
وعلى كل حال اذا صحت هذه التحاليل فان هذه المياه غير صالحة للشرب ولا لري المزروعات حيث تعتبر مياه مالحة مع انها غير ملوثة بكتيريا حسب التحاليل المذكورة total coliform او e coli
اما الاملاح الذائبة فاعتقد انها اكثر من 3160 بالنظر الى الايصالية الكهربائية 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## نشمي (30 يناير 2011)

اشكر لك أخي نبيل المرور 

وبالنسبه للأملاح الذائبة فأنا كنت أش في هذا الرقم مقارنة بالتوصيلية وهذا هو ما أكدته لي
وما أسئل عنه واضح وهو ماذا نقصد بالقلوية حيث أنني لم أجد لها مواصفات عند بحثي في النت
والخاصه بمياه الشرب 
وكذلك أنا عندما جمعت نتائج التحليل ( العسر الكلي عسر الكالسيوم عسر المغنيسيوم الكالسيوم المغنيسيوم الكلوريد الكبريتات النترات ) وجدت المجموع حوالي 6300
فهل جميع هذه العناصر تدخل في حساب مجموع الأملاح أم أن هناك طريقة أخرى أو معادلة ما
وانا أعلم أن الماء يحتوي على عناصر اخرى لم تذكر بالتقرير تدخل في مجموع الاملاح مثل الصوديوم 
وهذا ما زاد في حيرتي وأحببت أن أعرض تساؤلي على الأخوة الأعزال أهل الخبرة 
وشكرا لجميع من قام بالمرور بالموضوع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مجموع الاملاح التي ذكرتها هي من الاملاح الذائبة والصوديوم هو عنصر اساسي فيها اي يكون موجودا ولكنه لا يشكل عسرة للماء كاملاح الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم اما القلوية فهي مجموع الاملاح القاعدية التي تشكل الهيدروكسيدات والكربونات فقط مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم او كربونات هذه العناصر . ولحساب الاملاح الكلية الذائبة نضرب الايصالية الكهربائية برقم 0.7 اي 6320 * 0.7 = 4424 اضافة الى ان وجود المغنيسيوم بشكل كبير يشير الى قرب البئر من مياه البحر ووجود النترات يشير الى قرب البئر من مياه عادمة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## نشمي (31 يناير 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لك أخي نبيل 

ولك رسالة على الخاص


----------



## adli basha (6 فبراير 2011)

بالنسبة الى العلاقة بين الاملاح الذائبة والتوصيلية الكهربية تعتمد على العامل factor يحدد حسب نوع الجهاز ويمكن ان يكون 0.6 او 0.7


----------



## adli basha (6 فبراير 2011)

وبالتالى لاتحكم علىها الا بعد معرفة افاكتور


----------



## Ramadan Attia (26 فبراير 2011)

*Right answer*

السلام عليكم اخى 
ازا كانت العينة لمياه شرب طبقا لمعايير منظمة الصحة العالمية لاتصلح ازا كانت نسبة الاملاح الزائبة الكلية (TDS)اكثر من 500 جزء بالمليون وجب ان تكون سلبية التلوث البرازى ومجموعة coliform


----------



## رامي الزيني (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات


----------



## ahmedo7d12 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من نتائج العينة السابقة فان الاملاح الذائبة عالية جدا جدا جدا حيث ان العينة اذا كان الtds اكبر من1000 فان العينة غير مقبولة بالمرة وخصوصا اذا زاد عن 1200 وينصح بعدم غلي المياة المحتوية علي tds اعلي من 1200 لضمان عدم زيادة تركيز الاملاح
اما ب النسبة للعكارة فهي ممتازة
وبالنسبة للعسر فهو غير مطابق للمواصفات حيث ان العسر عالي جدا جدا جدا واعلي عسر سمحت به وزارة الصحة هو 500 حيث ان زيادة العسر دلالة علي تكوين الحصوات البولية والوفاة بالسكتة القلبية وامراض الاوعية الدموية *عسر الكالسيوم : 376*
*عسر المغنيسيوم : 1224*
*الكالسيوم : 150.4*
*المغنيسيوم : 293*
*الكلوريد : 1960*
*الكبريتات : 540*
*النترات : 190*
*الحديد : 0.03*
*الكلور : 0*
*القلوية الكلية : 172.5*
*الفلورايد :1.9*
عسر الماغنسيوم لابد ان يكون اقل من150 داءما
وعسر الكالسيوم لابد ان يقل عن 200
اما بالنسبة للكلوريدات لابدا ان تقل عن 250 لضمان استساغة المياة 
و الكبريتات عالية جدا ويجب ان لا تزيد عن 400 مجم/لتر لانها اذا زادت عن ذلك تسبب اسهال وعدم استساغة للمياة
النترات يجب ا ن لاتزيد عن 10مجم /لتر حيث ان النترات لها اثار سلبية علي صحة الانسان لاختزال النترات الي نيتريت بواسطة بعض انواع البكتريا ثم امتصاص النيتريت للاكسجين بما يعيق تكوين كرات الدم الحمراء
الفلوريدات1.9 مجم /لتر عالية جدا ويجب ان لايزيد تركيز الفلوريدات عن .8مجم /لتر لان الجرعات العالية منه شديدة السمية وتسبب ايضا التهاب معوي ومعدي ونزيف والتهاب كلو ي حاد و الجرعة المميتة منه 2مجم /لتر


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## imiaama1989 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكل المشاركين وبالأخص للمهندس رمضان عطيه اللى أكدلى على معلومة كنت شاكك فيها وهى معايير منظمة الصحة العالمية لنسبة الأملاح الذائبة فى المياه


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

